# ⚠OMG. I'm loving Mini. 5 years and 4 kg. House trained. Loves sleeping and being at home. So so lo



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

⚠OMG. I'm loving Mini. 5 years and 4 kg. House trained. Loves sleeping and being at home. So so loving ❤


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Needs a forever home visit www.paws-on-heart.co.uk


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> View attachment 299030
> ⚠OMG. I'm loving Mini. 5 years and 4 kg. House trained. Loves sleeping and being at home. So so loving ❤


----------

